# Đâu là cách điều trị mụn bọc cho dân văn phòng tốt nhất



## luuanh95 (29/10/19)

*Làn da mụn và nỗi lo của dân văn phòng*
Em là Phương Phương, là nhân viên của một công ty làm về ngành thời trang. Công việc của em phải ngồi máy tính rất nhiều, nên da em bị sạm và nổi nhiều mụn.

Em rất lo lắng vì mụn ngày càng nhiều, có cả mụn bọc, mà không có thời gian để đi chữa trị. Mong chuyên gia của thẩm mỹ viện Vietcharm có thể tư vấn, chia sẻ cách điều trị mụn bọc cho dân văn phòng chúng em được không ah? Em xin cảm ơn.

*Cách điều trị mụn bọc cho dân văn phòng bằng chanh*
Chanh chứa nhiều thành phần axit tự nhiên có khả năng kháng viêm, diệt khuẩn, làm sáng da, mờ vết thâm…Vì vậy, hãy sử dụng chanh để làm cách điều trị mụn bọc cho dân văn phòng hiệu quả nhất, trả lại cho bạn làn da sáng hồng, mịn màng.





​
Cách sử dụng rất đơn giản: Bạn chỉ cần có 1 quả chanh, cắt đôi rồi vắt lấy nước cốt. Rửa mặt thật sạch, rồi dùng tăm bông chấm vào nước cốt chanh, xoa nhẹ nhàng lên vùng da bị mụn.

Thực hiện cách làm này đều đặn 2-3 lần/tuần, trong khoảng 3 tháng để đạt được hiệu quả cao nhất. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể thực hiện điều trị mụn bằng các nguyên liệu như mật ong, tỏi… cũng với cách làm tương tự như trên.

Lưu ý: Các nguyên liệu thiên nhiên dễ gây kích ứng cho làn da nhạy cảm. Vì thế, bạn phải thử trước một ít lên da mặt, nếu không thấy hiện tượng đau rát, ngứa, khó chịu, hãy làm tiếp như hướng dẫn.

*Cách điều trị mụn bọc cho dân văn phòng bằng kháng khuẩn đa tầng*
Với công việc văn phòng bận rộn, khi bị mụn dân công sở thường tìm đến những phương pháp trị mụn nhanh chóng và hiệu quả. Chính vì vậy, điều trị mụn bằng công nghệ Kháng khuẩn đa tầng luôn được chị em công sở ưa chuộng hơn bất kỳ phương pháp nào.






Theo đó, công nghệ này sử dụng sóng laser cường độ cao để tác động trực tiếp vào từng nốt mụn nhằm tiêu diệt các ổ vi khuẩn nằm sâu bên trong da giúp điều trị mụn hiệu quả.

Với khả làm sạch sâu từ bên trong các lớp biểu bì, Kháng khuẩn đa tầng mang lại hiệu quả trị mụn triệt để và ngăn ngừa tối đa hiện tượng mụn quay trở lại.

Ngoài khả năng trị mụn triệt để, công nghệ trị mụn Kháng khuẩn đa tầng còn có khả năng làm mờ các vết thâm và sẹo do mụn để lại, đồng thời làm se khít lỗ chân lông giúp bạn sở hữu một làn da sạch mụn, trắng sáng và mịn màng chỉ sau một liệu trình duy nhất.

Trên đây là một số cách trị mụn cho dân văn phòng nhanh chóng và hiệu quả mà chúng tôi muốn chia sẻ đến các bạn. Để đăng ký dịch vụ trị mụn bằng công nghệ Kháng khuẩn đa tầng mới tại VietCharm, các bạn hãy liên hệ đến địa chỉ hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666 hoặc đến trực tiếp địa chỉ 305 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội để được nhân viên của chúng tôi tư vấn tận tình.


----------



## Crazis.vn (1/11/19)

thông tin rất hữu ích ạ!!!


----------

